# Playing around...



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

While my shoulder is out of whack I had to do something while not being able to play in soap, so I made an oil candle.....

...out of a salt {and pepper} shaker....using stuff around the house. while the wick will burn just fine burning right next to the lid, I instead wanted it a bit higher..so I disemboweled a pen and used part of it to place the wick a bit higher.

Its not very bright, but it will work for a soft light say on a bathtub...

The oil is common soybean oil and it pulls up thru the wick alot better than say olive oil...and it will burn for hours...this one has been burning just fine now for over 3 hrs...no smoke until I blow it out.

I'll be getting some metal tubing from Hobby Lobby next time I go to town and redo it, but I think it came out so cute


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 14, 2014)

Shoulder still bothering you, eh?  Sorry to hear that.

And I like your candle.  Creative.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks 

Yea, shoulder still out..had x-rays done and found no dislocation or cracks..so they have said for me to schedule with an orthopedic surgeon to have an MRI done and see what I actually did..they're pretty sure its a tear in my rotator cuff..can't afford it right now so will have to wait it out till I can get some insurance..haven't really needed any..now I wish I had gotten it *sigh*


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 14, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yea, shoulder still out..had x-rays done and found no dislocation or cracks..so they have said for me to schedule with an orthopedic surgeon to have an MRI done and see what I actually did..they're pretty sure its a tear in my rotator cuff..can't afford it right now so will have to wait it out till I can get some insurance..haven't really needed any..now I wish I had gotten it *sigh*




You can still sign up for insurance through the marketplace. Start with healthcare.gov. Before you go, you can call the doctor's office and get a price for the visit. You can also call the facility (hospital or freestanding imaging center) and ask what their self-pay prices are. Some can be very reasonable.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 14, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yea, shoulder still out..had x-rays done and found no dislocation or cracks..so they have said for me to schedule with an orthopedic surgeon to have an MRI done and see what I actually did..they're pretty sure its a tear in my rotator cuff..can't afford it right now so will have to wait it out till I can get some insurance..haven't really needed any..now I wish I had gotten it *sigh*



Ouch, that's no good. I hope they're wrong and you just have some impingement going on. A few years back, I thought for sure I'd torn my RC. After my typical, self PT and give it a couple of months till it gets better, turns out it was just an impingement.   I'm thinking good thoughts for ya.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 15, 2014)

Yea, I have been reading up on it, but I'm having doubts its impingement now..if I attempt to lift it from the side its totally disfigured..scary looking in fact..been doin' as much exercise as I dare {it feels like the joint wants to pop loose and I have to give into it} but it's been goin' for a couple months now, and getting worse..I can handle pain..but when I do any kind of quick move, the pain from this will almost put me on the floor.

I cant raise my arm hardly at all from the side, and just barely forward...hurts all the time and its moving to my collar bone and my shoulder blade..sleep is only at exhaustion level...

The pain pills they gave me give me a headache..yucky..Im not big on taking pills..in fact when I broke my leg in 4 places a few years back, I took only extra strength Tylenol 

Thanks for the good thoughts..I need em


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2014)

You do need to get that seen to ASAP.  If you don't get it fixed and moving, you will soon have a frozen shoulder.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, you need to get it fixed Jani, sounds like it's structural.  Don't be like me. I'm the captain of "Hard Headed Airlines"  when it comes to medical stuff, and even I would advise letting them fix it.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

Jani, How far you live from Housten?
I know there is a clinic over there helps people without insurance a lot, one of my friends told me about it. If you think this may help I'll share information with you about it.


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

By the way, I like your candle, do you think you can add some EO there?


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice little candle, thanks for the post!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 16, 2014)

Susie said:


> You do need to get that seen to ASAP.  If you don't get it fixed and moving, you will soon have a frozen shoulder.



True that..it's what Im afraid of. I have been able to get it moving more however and am still looking to get it taken care of.



JustBeachy said:


> Yeah, you need to get it fixed Jani, sounds like it's structural.  Don't be like me. I'm the captain of "Hard Headed Airlines"  when it comes to medical stuff, and even I would advise letting them fix it.



Oh I def am..I tend to be the same when it comes to injuries or sickness..i dont go in unless I have no other choice..but this is really beginning to bother me, so Im going in soon as I can



hud said:


> Jani, How far you live from Housten?
> I know there is a clinic over there helps people without insurance a lot, one of my friends told me about it. If you think this may help I'll share information with you about it.



Im about 42 mls from Houston..we have a clinic down here that Im going to check out..it's fairly new so I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the offer if info, but my truck is in such rough shape till I dare not make a long trip.



hud said:


> By the way, I like your candle, do you think you can add some EO there?



Thanks  I don't see why not..I didn't add any EO or FO..I wanted to make sure it burned first so I could use the oil in soap if it didn't work  It does, so I'll try that next 



houseofwool said:


> You can still sign up for insurance through the marketplace. Start with healthcare.gov. Before you go, you can call the doctor's office and get a price for the visit. You can also call the facility (hospital or freestanding imaging center) and ask what their self-pay prices are. Some can be very reasonable.



I dont know how I missed your post..sorry 'bout that. I did get a quote from the ortho surgeon..its $245.00 for the initial visit, but that doesn't count for the MRI they will need to order, or of course any treatments. Im heading to town in the morning to see about getting some type of aide, so I can get it looked at asap..hopefully it will be a quick trip.

Thanks all! *hugz*


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope you are able to get it treated.  I've had a rotator cuff tear and waited so long that I ended up having bone spurs and chips and because of that they ended up removing half my collar bone as well as fixing the RCT.   I'm good a new now but it took a long time to get there.  Don't wait.  I too have a tendency to wait too long to seek medical care and I work in a hospital.  There should be facilities that will give you a really good discount if you don't have insurance.   My daughter needed a CT scan and didn't have insurance (was between jobs) and I found a place that only charged her 100.00.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 17, 2014)

Jstar said:


> True that..it's what Im afraid of. I have been able to get it moving more however and am still looking to get it taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used to work for an ortho, and now work for an health insurance company. I think that quote sounds light. Most likely, they will want x-rays as well. I would figure closer to $500 for an initial visit.  

If you have any insurance questions, please feel free to pm me.


----------

